# my cat likes to freak me out with this pose



## rocdoc (Oct 17, 2010)

[/url]
I may be lazy, but I haz an attenshun by ondionais, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cnutco (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice capture. Off camera lighting?


----------



## Frequency (Oct 17, 2010)

hahaha...really liked it


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 17, 2010)

hahah great pose


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 18, 2010)

lol thats so cute


----------



## peacock (Oct 18, 2010)

SOOO CUTE!


----------



## rocdoc (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! @cnutco, no, it was actually an SB400 on camera with a diffuser on and pointed up.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 18, 2010)

rocdoc said:


> Thanks everyone! @cnutco, no, it was actually an SB400 on camera with a diffuser on and pointed up.



Nice.  Got to love the little sb400.  I still rock it from time to time.  

I wonder if it is possible to fire one via a PocketWizard?


----------



## rocdoc (Oct 18, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Nice.  Got to love the little sb400.  I still rock it from time to time.
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to fire one via a PocketWizard?



I am actually not that big a fan, I prefer the 600 at all times except when I am looking for portability. Although since I got the little diffuser it is performing a lot better. 
I looked into the pocket wizard thing myself. My research indicated that you can with the appropriate optical sensor (B&H sells a couple of good ones). I never went ahead with it, but if you do let me know, I may revisit the idea.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 18, 2010)

I was talking to another photog around here about my old SB400 and he is the one that mentioned it.  Sometimes he has trouble hiding the SB900 behind the subject and was toying with the idea.  I may let use SB400 so he can try...

I will let you know the outcome...


----------



## fotofoto (Oct 22, 2010)

This is so cute! I really like the picture because your cat  seems to be very lazy but attentive as well!Additionally, she has a beautiful color.


----------



## magkelly (Oct 22, 2010)

That's how some big cats sit in trees. Your cat's a leopard in his own mind. Mine do this too, on the ends of the couch.


----------



## roksi (Oct 31, 2010)

cool!
______________
Roksandic.net


----------

